# صيانة ماكينات cnc (روتر كمبيوتر للحفر على الخشب)



## egyptian_cnc (13 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

نحب ان نقدم خدماتنا لسيادتكم فى مجال ماكينات cnc وهى كالتالى

صيانة الاعطال لماكينات cnc صيانة فورية

توفير قطع الغيار الالكترونية والميكانيكية (قطع غيار اصلية مستوردة من الخارج)

القيام بالتوصيلات الالكترونية الازمة للماكينة حتى اذا كانت صناعة محلية او يدوية

تدريب على تشغيل الماكينة وكيفية عمل التصميمات على ماكينتك مهما كانت امكانيتها وحجمها

صناعة صندوق كنترول يشمل كل ما تحتاجة الماكينة من الكترونيات وحسب المواصفات والقدرة المطلوبة.
-------------------------
اذا سمحت الادارة
 egyptian_cnc على ياهو
01148487011 





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------

